# Car parking



## Bobhk (Jul 23, 2010)

Thinking of getting a car. Anyone know how much a parking space in Mid-levels area would cost me? Preferably around Robinson/Seymour.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Parking? I cant afford a car. JW


----------

